# just got my new rhom



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

well i just stopped by the shark aquarium after waiting for weeks for them to get in some relatively small rhoms. i picked up what i think to be the best looking of george's smallest jet black rhoms from peru he just got in yesterday. hes about 3" give or take and has some big chompers for his size. ill get some pics up soon as he settles in...


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

congrats, cant wait to see the pics


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

post up them pics dude.


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

Good choice how much you pick him up for?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats!!!! George does have some of the baddest Ps on display. I dont doubt that whatever you choose is a prize.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

nice, cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pics


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

welp heres some pics of him... he looks good after the night and is just chillin out gettin used to the tank for now i think. not skittish at all though but just swims around here and there and mostly just watches out the glass. lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice looking Rhom you got there. I wish my Rhom had that much room to swim

around in.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

yea i dont know how long he should stay in the 10 gal... i think i will keep him in there for the next few months until may then move him into a 30


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice rhom.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

yea im really starting to like him... he isnt afraid of anything near the tank or him but he doesnt seem to react much to anything at all and just sits there lately... when do you guys think hell start eating and considering his size (less than 3.5") will he eat the same things my reds do? hes definately almost as long as them but wayyyyy less mass...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

hes a beaut


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

hes a beaut


----------



## dalejr8fan (Dec 21, 2004)

that is nice rhom u got there!!


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

im torn between a rhom or a schoal of natts, id likee to get a rhom but from what iv read it may be hard work considering it will be my first p, your rhom ooks pretty mean already, i imagine it will be great watching him grow.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

get a shoal. theyre fun to watch. took mine a week or 2 to eat in front of me tho


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

think i probably will may get a smaller tank for now for a rhom aswel not too sure but defo gunna get a schoal of natt how many do you think in a 50g 48 long.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

3 max. i have 5 in one but its temporary


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

i might get 5 or 6 then when they get to 5 6 inches i may give a few away and just keep 3, id like to get 6 for the whole of their life but i dont have room for a sufficient tank, i think 3 at just 1 inch will look empty in my tank thats why im thinking of getting more then giving them away besides i can keep the best looking ones too.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

a shoal of natts are really sool to watch. but the majority of rhoms I have owned have been super -bitting the algae scrapper- agressive!! Either way you go, you will be happy!!


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> a shoal of natts are really sool to watch. but the majority of rhoms I have owned have been super -bitting the algae scrapper- agressive!! Either way you go, you will be happy!!
> [snapback]858631[/snapback]​


where are you getting your rhoms from?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

ads910 said:


> im torn between a rhom or a schoal of natts, id likee to get a rhom but from what iv read it may be hard work considering it will be my first p, your rhom ooks pretty mean already, i imagine it will be great watching him grow.
> [snapback]858226[/snapback]​


a shoal is more work than a single rhom...just think about it.


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

i was old reds would be easier cos there a much hardier fish, these my first p's so i dont want to get anything too hard just yet


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

ads910 said:


> i was old reds would be easier cos there a much hardier fish, these my first p's so i dont want to get anything too hard just yet
> [snapback]859779[/snapback]​


i dunno but i have put a decent amount of work into raising my 4 reds... from getting them to eat certain foods to not picking on each other to keeping the tank clean. any fish is work when it comes down to it and the more you have definately the more work is usually required. id say just pick whatever you think will be more fun to your tastes based on what you read about them. no matter what type of P you end up with, if you put the effort in and read up you will most likely be successful...

btw... my rhom just ate his first meal for me... i tried with some krill and plankton but he wasnt interested. i dropped a comet feeder in there about half his size and he tore that thing up the second it hit the water. im happy


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

nice rhom


----------

